# Tool(s) for Zama C1U-W19 carburetor



## wnlewis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a Poulan Pro PP125E with a Zama C1U-W19 Carburetor. What is the right tool to get to use on the two adjustment screws? Thanks for the help. Neal Lewis


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

All of the Poulans I have seen with Zama Carbs use a spline tool.

You will have to remove the plastic limiters to realy see it and know for sure.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it has spline screws you can use an electrical connector, check the pic below, you just force it over the screw. Have a good one. Geo


----------

